# Anyone else saw Urijah Hall vs Edwin Aguilar at bellator?



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9l589_aguhal-bel11_sport


Loved the fight, very fancy kicks there.


I found it funny how the announcer did the whole intro in spanish and english .

Anyways, i was impressed by that Hall guy, even if he looked a bit gassed by the end, seems like a guy with huge potential.


----------

